# THIS STUFF IS GREAT TO THE LAST DROP



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, this stuff is great. If there's a Harbor Freight near you, you can get it for about $16 a gallon with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review good stuff


----------



## HoosierJoe (Oct 6, 2009)

Agreed…great stuff! However, it can get kinda pricey if you're doing large pieces. I used three gallons to soak the entire base of a 1917 JD Wallace jointer….The good news is, the used product can be filtered and re-used …..Joe


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

i used this recently on hand tools man its great stuff.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

recently , i had a 6" joiner to de-rust ,
way to big to submerse whole ,
and all i could find at the auto stores was 1 gallon , and 1 quart .
i got a ' big' plastic storage bin , and after dis-assembling everything ,
i put it in the bin with the evaporust , and filled it with water ,
( it was allready rusted , so how worse could it get ? ) .
i left it for 3 weeks , and to my surprise , it worked !
hose it off and some wire brush here and there ,
and dry it off , some lube , and it was good to go .
didn't touch the paint or the non metal parts ,
not brand new , but it works great !


----------

